# Savinelli Dry System 2622



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I could not help but stare at her. She is so shapely and curvacious. Her elegance and beauty are unsurpassed. Unbeknowst to her, I had been obsessing over the idea of being intimate with her, sharing a Luxury Twist Flake. I caressed her that evening and she was extremely receptive, giving me an hour's worth of great pleasure. Yes, it is the Savinelli Dry System 2622 of which I speak.

Seriously, this is one awesome pipe. It smokes great. The draw, even with the 6 mm balsa filter, is perfect. The filter does a great job of removing moisture, not that Luxury Twist Flake is very moist, and I have smoked other more moist tobaccos out of this pipe. It also has a well that is supposed to retain moisture. The mouthpiece has a slot on the top that directs the smoke to the roof one's mouth, and to me, that provides for a more flavorful experience.

The smoking chamber is very large allowing for an easy 1 hour or more smoke. of course, you can always load it down as I did during break-in and it smokes just as nicely.

Bottom line, I highly recommend the Savinelli Dry System.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you like your Savinelli System pipe.

I love Petersons and Savinellis (I've had a small collection of Petes for a while, I've just started collecting Savs, I'll probably have as many of each quite soon). I really love my Peterson System pipes, so I've been thinking about trying the Savs. So, I'm glad to hear you like yours. 

I wonder, is there anyone here who has one of each and can give the similarities and the pros and cons of each v. the other?


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't have any Pete Systems yet; and I do intend to get one this year (hopefully sooner than later) to see how they compare with the Savinelli Dry System.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I recieved as a gift a Peterson sterling sliver band prince bowl with the Plip stem and i really really love how it direct the smoke towards the roof of your mouth. But the Prince is not a flake pipe soo I will smoke ribbon cut/shag cuts blends in that pipe.
only drawback you have to struggle with a pipecleaner to draw out any moister, other then that. she smokes like a dream
troy


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm glad to hear that you like your Savinelli System pipe.
> 
> I love Petersons and Savinellis (I've had a small collection of Petes for a while, I've just started collecting Savs, I'll probably have as many of each quite soon). I really love my Peterson System pipes, so I've been thinking about trying the Savs. So, I'm glad to hear you like yours.
> 
> I wonder, is there anyone here who has one of each and can give the similarities and the pros and cons of each v. the other?


I have two I bought as poor estates. A Pete 314 and a Sav deLuxe Milano.

It's hard to compare since one of them is small and the other cuite big. 
And I belive the Sav's new price must have been a lot more.

Another fact is that the Pete is missdrilled and the reservoir is small. So small that I don't see the point. 
Here the stem actually works as a reservoir. I have to take the stem of, and carefully empty the excess moisture(while smoking). 
I'we heard people say bad drilling sometimes appear on Pete's.

One thing I like with the army-mount is, that it makes it possible to put a pipecleaner through as soon as you'we finnished smoking.

The f/t stem on the stem on the Sav makes it possible to get rid of the moisture in the reservoir without removing the stem(you have to cool it down before cleaning, me don't like that).

The big chunky Savinelli smokes very, very well for 1++++hours. I have not tried it with balsa, wich I think it accepts.

My biggest objection to system pipes in general, is all the cleaning and the q-tips. And the question does'nt all this reservoir stuff create more moisture than it actually collects.

Personally I prefer my Sav. It's in another league.
But I don't know, if the Pete was one of the bigger ones, better executed, better briar quallity..

If you like system pipes. I think you're doing the right thing, by getting both.


----------

